# Team DiYMA and TDS 5/27 Baltimore



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Year 3 of the Team DiYMA Series in Baltimore with our friends at TDS will kick off on 5/27. 2X points for MECA SQ, come on out and compete or just check out the cars. Last year we had 15+ cars for all the shows we hosted and this year should be bigger and better.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like to make this show. I'll put on the calendar and try to plan around it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

wish i could go. 

what do you mean make plans? this is an east coast show your north cali?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

eviling said:


> wish i could go.
> 
> what do you mean make plans? this is an east coast show your north cali?


North Cali? WTF?

I know Howard is in PA. Jason?....Are you in NorCal?

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes Jason is from North Cari
as in Carolina....


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I figured...looked like cali to me.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That's funny.. All that going, and I had no idea. I have attended Marv's BBQ and Erin's G2G, so I'm not afraid to travel a bit for a good show.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Yes Jason is from North Cari
> as in Carolina....


ohhh haha, opps XD my bad. i missread that


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

i hope to stop by.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I plan on being there as I had a great time last year. Great people and of course it's never hot or humid at this event (yeah right - I was quite lobster like when I left last year)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Was a fun time last year. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make this show. I will however be going to 12 Volt Dave's show in July?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for show #2!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

unfortuantly i wont be able to go - i have a family reunion in syracuse, ny that weekend! i hope you guys have a great time thouugh!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Family reunions happen every year, a Team DiYMA show is an experience...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for less than a month


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Let's bring this back up.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TGIF Bump.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be hosting an event in ny with mr ranger attending.... *Cough* andy park your car at the shop and leave the keys in it 

See you @ the next dark side event!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just think of it as a 'remote' DIYMA event. :lol:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One week left till the Dark Side 3rd annual show.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Family reunions happen every year, a Team DiYMA show is an experience...


not in my family lol. we have people from oklahoma, new jersey, washington, virginia[us], michegan, oregon, and my grandmother just got done with kemo for lung cancer. so this is kind of an important one. the fam has not done one of these in almost 5 years. its like a big clambake 



turbo5upra said:


> I'll be hosting an event in ny with mr ranger attending.... *Cough* andy park your car at the shop and leave the keys in it


sorry dude, but i am not driving the gti up there... i dont want to have to drive 9 hours by myself because carly refuses to drive my car for fear she will crash it and make all my work roll down the toilet.

we will be either renting a car, or driving her golf.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chef- two weeks.


get points req... lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

um. you are doing an iasca show? i need not points for that sanction...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Keep your IASCA shows in their own area.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Keep your IASCA shows in their own area.


:lol:

That be Meca country.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I picked a bad weekend :-( not only is it the weekend of Chef's show but Team North East Spl is having a large event an hour and a half north of us.... I'm grounded from picking dates


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Depends how you look at it. Not having an SPL show going on with a SQ show means a peaceful experience and more accurate scoring without the system getting drown out. And alot of the people coming to the SYR show wouldn't of made the trek to Chef's show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

But at the same time as a show organizer and promoter you need to make some $$$ to justify throwing them and that means attendance. While we like to think the world revolves around SQ the money is made with SPL and the attendance, fun runs and extra comps within the same show. SQ guys suck the system dry...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> But at the same time as a show organizer and promoter you need to make some $$$ to justify throwing them and that means attendance. While we like to think the world revolves around SQ the money is made with SPL and the attendance, fun runs and extra comps within the same show. SQ guys suck the system dry...


QFT. As much as I hate to admit it... this is why SQ shows are hard to find.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just over a week!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1week left!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Back up.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> But at the same time as a show organizer and promoter you need to make some $$$ to justify throwing them and that means attendance. While we like to think the world revolves around SQ the money is made with SPL and the attendance, fun runs and extra comps within the same show. SQ guys suck the system dry...


I'll do what I can to contribute to this. 7 hour drive to help the cause ain't so bad.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bump for tomorrow.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck guys. Hope the weather holds out. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

What kind?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

UDD's


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

How was it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Speechless. Lol. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Speechless. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my cell.


A little more vague please...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I didnt go. Was referring to those that did. Lol. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Terribly sorry for not chiming in sooner. It was a small show for SQ but big for SPL. We had over 20 cars in SPL and only 3 for SQ.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Terribly sorry for not chiming in sooner. It was a small show for SQ but big for SPL. We had over 20 cars in SPL and only 3 for SQ.


Only 3? I could have placed !


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm surprised you havent been to any of them over the last 3 years, this is our 5th total show there, we do 2-3 a year.


----------

